# What has been seen...



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

...can never be unseen. I just watched my neighbour's cat give birth. Five times. And she still seems to have like 2-3 babies left in there! We left her alone, and I'm going back later, but... *Shudder* That was just horrifying. But hey! I might just get a new kitten!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't fright... It's the miracle of life. 
So are you going to get a kitty? Maybe post pics when they're able to walk and their eyes are open!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

That is one miracle of life I never need to see again... Ever... I don't know yet, I kind of already have two dogs, a cat, five fish, two snails, soon with 7 more Bettas, 5 Cories and a new snail... BUT it'll be different this time, because

1. It will be around my birthday 
2. I will be paying for everything (Do you hear that? It's the sound of my poor wallet crying)
3. I'm older than twelve now, so I'm "more responsible"
4. THE ONE I WANT IS SO CUTE OMAGAWD

Haha, some pretty bad reasons... But I have 8-12 weeks to prove myself!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have a lot of pets! Wish I had that much, other than fish I have a mouse. x.x Good luck! If you already have a cat, it won't be as hard to get another. What breed is it? I *love* torties.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My current cat is a shelter cat that we got as a kitten, and I believe is a mix of Norwegian Forrest Cat and Maine ****. The new kitten's mother is a Calico, but the father is a mystery, so basically ALL colours and combinations  And yes, I am very lucky to have so many... But for me there isn't enough until there's a whole farm XD I have TONS of friends that live on farms and always use that against my mum >


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, manipulating. Love that strategy to get what you want. ;D
What color do you want the kitten to be? Don't aim for a farm, aim for a zoo! hehe


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha, yes a zoo! The two I REALLY liked were a tabby-looking orange and one that looks like a PANDA. It's only an hour old and was already adventurous and trying to escape!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Meh. You ain't seen nothing until you've been handed a puppy (or kitten) straight from the uterus to wake up... 

Miracle of life, meet miracle of veterinary medicine...

I got to be with one of my cats through both of her labors before she went in for her snip. It was really cool.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm used to cat birth. It's nothing special really, just another proccess in the continuation of life. I just make sure that she has a comfy, dark place in which to do it  Congrats on a (possibly) new kitty! Nothing is more magical or irritating than a kitten XD Litter box training is not fun, but make sure you get the one that learns to do it first! They're usually the smartest, most curious, adventurous, and least skittish.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man, I'm glad I don't wanna be a vet! XD The one I have picked out (his name is Panda  Well, we THINK it's a he) is never in one spot, even though he's less than a day old! Always climbing over someone new or trying to escape already!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Please spay and neuter pets BEFORE they cause or go through a pregnancy.

Future lives depend on it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

The mother was about to get spayed (literally a week later), but she got out in heat and the owner didn't want to take chances. BAM! Kittens! They ALL have great homes, though, and I'm getting one  The owner is fixing them all before they're given away (she found a vet that fixes very low cost, so the new owners are willing to pay, she's checked it out). A day old now, but super cute!


----------

